
Turn Bluetooth Off When You're Not Using It - edward
https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-bluetooth-security/
======
floatingatoll
Note that disabling Bluetooth will break Apple's cross-device integration of
your clipboard, open tabs/documents, and open apps between multiple devices,
as well as Apple Pencil, AirPods, and some of the functionality of Personal
Hotspot.

If you use any of these features, you are using Bluetooth. Be mindful of side
effects when following instructions for security you find on the Internet,
even if they're from WIRED.

